# DO YOU LIKE THIS SITE??



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Usually someone starts this thread each year, it might as well be me.
I KNOW all the reasons some of you don't join and become a "paid"member.(which means I don't want to hear them)

But many of you post and run up the threads, learn and have become friends with many folks.
I think its time to show your support by becoming a member on NEW YEARS Day.

If everyone (who can afford it) would join, I or someone else would not have to start this thread.

ARE YOU A MEMBER YET????

I'm a sick-o for this hobby, but what I have learned and been encouraged by many of these folks is PRICELESS!!!

Thank you
Make your check out to 
Marty Co.......ooops


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Uhh... is life member good enough marty?









I did my part this year, purchased two additional memberships besides my life membership. 

I done my part! 

Greg


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Life member here too.









JimC.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woow, now I feel bad, Life members?? I missed it...?? Or did not have the $$ at the time.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

"Charter" and Life member here.......


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I join from year to year and will keep it up. Check in here daily and learn a LOT all the time. Was not aware of the 'life' thing.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, there was a "limited time offer" a while back, before you really frequented this site, I believe. Only a couple of hundred. Helped with the new server I think. 

Well worth it, new software and new software great. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## pageeddie (Nov 2, 2008)

Well it worked .... I was meaning to join but like many well intentioned people I kept forgetting to follow through 
Your post was a not so gentle nudge in the right direction. 
Probably the best investment I could make this year 

Eddie


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a lifer, just a brat. 

When I was jobless and first looking into large scale, there were 2 sites. One asked 20 bucks to participate. This one let me participate for free. So when I found some work and had some money, I sent some to Shad. 

I spend lots more money on things I enjoy lots less.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

NTCGRR, 

thanks for making me feeling bad for being short on money.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats why I said IF you can afford it. I don't mean to make anyone feel bad unless they are just lazy on getting around to it.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 01/01/2009 8:08 AM
NTCGRR, 

thanks for making me feeling bad for being short on money.


I dont think Marty was trying to make you feel bad,just that if you can afford it it helps keep this great site going and it only cost 24.00 a year. most people drink that in coffee a day!!!!!!this is a great site where every one has a say and the truth can be told , so we support Shad and this web site as one of the best...
Nick


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If I had it, you'd have it...except if I had it the 'lectric or phone company probably has first dibs. Kimmee STILL hasn't found work. She goes for 2-3 interviews a week, and..... Some places won't hire her because she went back to school, and others take one look at her hands and make excuses.(The ADA doesn't mean didly unless you can PROVE that's why they turned you away)


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Life Member here too! (I might point out that this is the _only_ LS site that I would do this for!)


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

OK it worked I have been shamed into joining and got my one year membership. I was only an unpaid member for less than a year and now after reading this thread felt obligated to pay as I did get a lot out of this site over that time.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You Guys should not feel bad about being short of money. In today's economy everybody is short at one time or another. We are all Family here Do what you can when you can. If you can't contribute one way Contribute your knowledge and post ideas, and instruction. Share you knowledge here because you will help more people than any other place.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Life member here too Marty. Saw that as a deal that shouldn't be missed. I host my RR website and my company web site here....priceless  
And I love the RR part of it too ..of course.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Darn it Marty! I'm waiting for tax return then becomming a lifetime member. You didn't have to make me feel so bad about it. I cried myself to sleep last night and woke up in a wet washrag of a bed. The very second I tried to crawl out of bed my whole bed fell into my crawl space and I nearly drowned trying to get back up into the house. I'm thinking about pressing charges!









-Will

p.s. - Happy New Year!!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

It's okay. It's the most active forum message board but has its own personality like all of them. I've been 1st class but doubt I'd do it again. 

-Brian


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Hmmm, I've been here for how many years







*
*Well I don't remember how long I took to become a member, not long I think. *
*But from that time until now, I kept up my membership AND this year, I hooked up for the lifetime hitch. *
*It's well worth EVERY penny of it too







More non members should check out the benifets of First Class.*
*Money was short here too, but I was able to sell some custom WWII models I made to fund this. *
*Soooo, now I am here permenetly







Startin' back into the hobby once again, but now just a small *
*layout due to, uh - housing arrangements. Did I say the politically correct







But we'll see, ha ha ha. *
*I just ordered some more track, can I see a slight expansion on the horizon







Well I'm getting off track(pun intended). But really, if your not a member, check it out. 


Rocky
*


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

OK Marty, you guilted me into renewing my 1st class membership (2 year sale). I'd let it lapse because frankly, I'd become a bit frustrated with the site. I'll give it another chance, but I hope more people respond to my posts and that Chad can get my old web space and my current web space merged. Most of my photos are on a site that I can no longer access after the upgrade last year.

Ed


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I would have to sell some of my rolling stock to get a life membership. Maybe I will try and give blood a couple dozen times this year and save up the cash I get from it to get it next year.....LOL


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed I think you shared that with me once.
I KNOW Dwight will remind SHAD to get back with you..

right??? Shad.....
Dwight doesn't have kids around like Shad as 12 , so Dwight responds faster.

BTY ...All
I pay year to year also. Its an on going commitment. keeps both parties moving in the right direction, what ever that is..


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

I am glad I joined. I've learned a lot from the contributors and to me thats worth the 2 bucks a month/$24 annually to keep this site and the hobby communication going. 
Gary


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

and that Chad can get my old web space and my current web space merged.
The best way to handle this Ed is for you to send Shad a Private Message through the forum. Emails to him tend to get lost in the shuffle. However, a PM will pop up the little window for him th next time he logs on - more of an "in your face" way of getting his attention.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Short of money? No problem. That's why this is a free site.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

For me personally I like the on going interaction. nSome sites have great artical librarys of whats been done. 
here its all fresh what is going on NOW. 
One year from now I may do the same thing but in a different way based on talents and new products. 
And its done by folks like you and me. Just Joe the garden railroader, that does not show his butt crack.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By John J on 01/01/2009 12:11 PM
You Guys should not feel bad about being short of money. In today's economy everybody is short at one time or another. We are all Family here Do what you can when you can. If you can't contribute one way Contribute your knowledge and post ideas, and instruction. Share you knowledge here because you will help more people than any other place. 



That, Sir, does a lot to wipe out the guilty feeling some folks who contribute wisdom but not money, to this site.

I joined THIS site because it allows you to wet your feet as a free poster, and then, if you want to actually go a mite further and support it financially, it allows you to do that, too. Many of us who are 1st class members don't take advantage of all the 'wow' stuff you can do as a first-class member, and I'm one of them, for one reason or another, but it doesn't stop me from doing what I feel I can to make contribution.

I proudly wear my name tag over here to every train show and open day that I attend, and it might seem odd, but I have never met another MLS'er on this side of the water who does that.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their continued support.. 2009 promises to be a great year.. I've got some things planned that will be really cool.. My philosophy has always been that the forums should be free. If I can come up with new inventive ways to add value to the forums if you pay I'll do it. The new text editor integrated with the 1st class space is a good example. Thanks again for all your financial support.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nametags...







....Just kidding as I have mine...









Yep I'm a member but I didn't know about the lifetime membership...hmmm..

This site gets very "active" at times....


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm relatively a New Guy been in large scale about a year and a half. Found this web site and joined and consider it the best money I've spent on this hobby. 

Everytime I ask one of my beginners questions I get a ton of answers and good ideas. Made some friends on chat that I really value as truly good people.

Many really bright, talented people here, a great inspiration to me and I'm sure to others.

Joe Mc


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Like several others have said, I logged on for a few months to determine the 'personality' of the board. I liked it, so I laid my $$ on the counter.

On a different forum on this site (hope I got that right) there were a couple of folks wishing aloud that 'Newbies would read the FAQs and back-data posts'--or whatever you call that. Had that been the response to an early question of mine, Shad would be shy one year's worth of membership. I will renew when notified, assuming that is automatic. The site's worth it.

I haven't a clue how to use the features I've paid for. But's it's still worth it.

And it's the right thing to do.

Les


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think us old members can learn from new members also. Eventually all find out the info they need by doing searches, or just reading for awhile. One has to be patient with 'newbies', we were them once. I've gone through this with several hobbies, better to have newbies that build up the base than just us old guys.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

I have loved this site ever since LSOL went bye bye in June 2000. Can't support it at the moment, since i got laid off on Dec 15. But I'll be back supporting MLS soon.

Later,

Mark


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bummer Mark 
did not know that. hang in there. keep us posted.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hate to hear you got laid off before the holidays that really sucks..



Nick


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

My favorite LS site, right here.


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Joined this site just after finding out about it. Went life time when it was needed.Love da site and the people I have met on it.
Roland


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll agree it's a good site with lots of good info for a good price. Better than some I know that are really pricey and not near as friendly. Later RJD


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Humm.. I found this site about 6 months or so ago. 
Getting right to the point - It is the reason I decided to delve into this. 
I had always wanted to have an outdoor railway... but with little knowledge and not knowing where to turn for information (in a format that was easy to access and in terms that I could actually understand) I wouldn't take the plunge.
I had a used UB-25 I received as a gift sitting in a box for almost 3 years. I had gone to the big train show several years running hoping to learn something and to pick a few brains... but was still not comfortable spending any money on thing's I had no knowledge of.
So after reading through some of the info and threads on this site I decided to join as "free" user and see if I could get a few answers to some of my (what turned out to be really simple) questions. 
Within hours I had answers... within days I had enough responses and had compiled enough information to actually start understanding the hobby. 
So I poked around a bit read up a bit more and asked a few more questions. It took no time at all for me to realize the gold mine I had stumbled on.

As part of my New Year I felt is was more then fair that I contribute some small penitence for the help and I was "given" and will continue to have access to and for the friends I have already made - So I eagerly paid the $24 bucks to become a 1st class member. To be honest there are probably a lot of great aspects of being a 1st class member... but just having access to all or the people who are willing to help you, offer opinions, lessons learned and above all motivation. THAT ALONE IS WORTH $24 BUCKS.

Bottom line - If you can't afford it now, don't sweat it. Take what can from here on the free account and offer experience if to others as you can as a way to help the site.... and then upgrade when you can.

For the rest of us.... we spend more then $25 in a month on Starbucks, eating out, or a movie... So skip a movie, 4 or 5 cups of coffee or a pizza and upgrade your membership if you can. You will get a whole year’s worth of information, knowledge and friendship... all for less then 6 cents a day....

Sound like a great deal and it is but that is just MHO....

Thanks to all of you here at MLS and to all of you who have helped me get started. 
Todd


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I must confess that I used this site for free for over 6 months and gathered more knowledge than I could ever ask for that saved me more money than I paid to join. I am very pleased with everyone in the forum and want to thank everyone for there advice. I have not yet laid track but have begun construction in my basement that will serve me well this summer. 

Everyone in this forum should pat themselves on the back for all the wonderfull work you have done on your layouts and the assistance you provide people like me just getting into the hobby.


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

I myself have been consumed with other things so my time here has been limited to catching up once a month or so.
But I did renew. Great money spent!
Also I had to renew my Garden railways subscription, and I know at one time if you renewed through this site MLS got some coin for it but I couldn't find the link, I had guessed it would be in shopping. Any Ideas?


----------

